# Laparoscopic renal hilar periaortic lymph node dissection



## sls (May 13, 2015)

Need help with coding for a laparoscopic renal hilar periaortic lymph node dissection.  This was done in conjuction with a lap nephroureterectomy (50548).  The lymph dissection was coded as 38562 which is an open code. I am thinking possibly 38570, can anyone confirm this or any other ideas?


----------



## JEYCPC (May 20, 2015)

Does the Op report say that the lymph node dissection was lap or open?


----------



## sls (Jun 2, 2015)

The lymph node dissection was lap


----------



## JEYCPC (Jun 2, 2015)

sls said:


> The lymph node dissection was lap




Would 38572 cover it?


----------



## sls (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you but no, he didn't do a total pelvic lymphadenectomy.


----------

